# Problem mit der Buffed-Show



## Powed (7. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

Hier zu meinem Problem:

Immer wenn mir die Buffed-Show ansehen möchte bleibt der player bzw. die show stehen, und lädt nicht weiter, ich habe dieses Problem bei eigendlich jeder buffed Folge, und leider keine Lösung wie ich dieses Problem beheben kann. Deshalb hoffe ich das jemand von Euch mir helfen kann.....


Mfg. Powed


----------



## Isegrim (7. Juni 2007)

Kannst du andere eingebettete .flv und .swf Dateien mit deinem Browser wiedergeben, z.B. YouTube?
Hast du den aktuellen Flash Player 9 installiert?


----------



## Powed (7. Juni 2007)

Den Flashplayer 9 habe ich installiert, bei youtube habe ich ähnliche Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anderoth (7. Juni 2007)

1)Falsches Forum ich denke des gehört ins Blasc/Buffed.de-Support Forum.
2)Versuchs mal zu downloaden und dann wiederzugeben.


----------



## Powed (7. Juni 2007)

Das ich es hier falsch gepostet habe tut mir leid, kann man leider jetzt nichts mehr dran ändern!

Aber wenn ich mir die Folge runterlade, mit welchem Programm man es öffnen?


----------



## Anderoth (7. Juni 2007)

Der Thread kann von nem Mod verschoben werden das ist kein problem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zu deiner Frage:

Du kannst das Video mit dem Windows Media Player öffnen der ist standardmäßig auf jedem Rechner der Windows als Betriebssystem hat drauf.

Wenn der aus irgendeinem Grund spinnen sollte oder du Mac oder ein anderes Betriebssystem hast zieh dir den VLC Media Player der gibt es in einer genausoguten Qualität wieder.

Du kannst ihn hier downloaden.


----------



## Melrakal (7. Juni 2007)

*Schneeschieber raushol und Thread in den Support-Bereich schieb*

Gruß
Mel


----------



## Powed (7. Juni 2007)

Gute, danke nun ist ist es im richtigen Forum! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich kann es mit beiden Playern nicht öffnen, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich die Show richtig gedowloadet habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe folgendes gemacht:

"Zur buffed-Show Folge 37" Rechtsklick drauf und dann speichern unter......

Richtig- oder Falsch?


----------



## Anderoth (7. Juni 2007)

richtig eigentlich dann fehlt dir vielleicht ein codec


----------



## Powed (7. Juni 2007)

Und wie bekomme ich das, bzw was muss ich tun?


----------



## Anderoth (7. Juni 2007)

Hmm da musst du eine Seite finden die Codecs zum Download anbietet ich wüßte jetzt keine wo welche sind tut mir leid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hoazl (7. Juni 2007)

falsch - da wird ja nur die Datei gespeichert auf der die BuffedShow angezeigt wird.
Mach mal hier ein Speichern Unter:
http://video.buffed.de/BuffedShow37.flv

Das ist die neueste BuffedShow. Die müsstest du eigentlich mit dem VLC Problemlos wiedergeben können, Ich hab den vor kurzem neu Installiert und es funzt prima.

MFG
Hoazl


----------



## Isegrim (7. Juni 2007)

Ich denke, Powed meinte es so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann ist es klar, daß nichts abgespeilt werden kann, denn es ist nur ein Link zu einem .html-Dokument, nicht zu einer .flv. Ich hab übrigens auch im buffed-Show Videoarchiv keinen Link zum Direktdownload der Folgen gefunden.

Powed, beschreibe bitte einmal genau, was du bei der buffed Show oder YouTube siehst. Der Player wird dargestellt, aber der Ladebalken bewegt sich nicht nach rechts?

*&#8364;dit:* Hoazl war &#8217;ne Minute schneller. ;P
Wenn er die .flv mit dem VLC abspielen kann, ist es zwar schon mal besser als gar nicht, aber .flvs sollten doch schon korrekt im Browser dargestellt werden.


----------



## Powed (7. Juni 2007)

Erstmal danke für den Linke!

Bei mir ist es so:

Das Bild bleibt stehen und der Ladebalken ebenso!


----------



## Powed (7. Juni 2007)

Und kannst du mir sagen, wo du diesen Link her bekommen hast, damit ich das mit allen Folgen so machen kann! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke!!


----------



## Melrakal (7. Juni 2007)

Vermeide bitte in Zukunft Doppelposts. Es gibt da einen formschönen Button, der "Editieren" heisst, nutze ihn bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Mel


----------



## Hoazl (8. Juni 2007)

Den Link kannst du dir aus dem Quelltext der HTML-Datei rauslesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da wohl nicht allzu viele hier das können, könnt ihr auch die folgende Faustregel hernehmen:
Ihr braucht einen Link, der zu 
	
	



```
http://video.buffed.de/BuffedShowXX
```
 führt, wobei das XX die Nummer der BuffedShow angibt. Das funzt aber nicht mit allen BuffedShows, nur mit den neueren. Ich hab grad entdeckt, früher warns die "Beta-Shows", da heißt der Link anders^^. Vll. mach ich da mal was für dich...

MFG


----------



## Isegrim (8. Juni 2007)

Yup, so funktioniert’s. Man braucht einfach nur den Quelltext einer Seite zu öffnen (Firefox: Str + U. Internet Explorer: Rechtsklick irgendwo auf der Seite -> Quelltext anzeigen), ruft danach die Suchfunktion mit Strg + F auf und sucht damit nach *.flv*. Die kommt meist nur einmal darin vor. Man kopiert ihren Pfad, gibt ihn in einem neuen Tab/Browserfenster in der Adressleiste ein und gelangt so zum „Speichern unter ... “ Dialog.

Das alles ersparen kann man sich mit dem Firefox-Addon Download Helper. Ruft man eine Seite mit einer eingebetteten .flv auf, reicht ein Klick, um die Datei zu speichern. Auch nett für YouTube, MyVideo, Clipfish und Konsorten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaZz (8. Juni 2007)

Man kann die buffed-Show downloaden? Wusste ich garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

